# Smelly puppy



## sm8882 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! We have a wonderful 10 month old male pup. I have posted before about some issues we were having with him months ago and he is now doing wonderful but for some reason he is a bit smelly. I read that V's have a sweet odor to them but for some reason i feel like our pup doesn't quite smell sweet. He kinda smells like pee. He doesn't pee in his crate or have accidents in the house. But he also hasn't start lifting his leg to pee so I am wondering if he is peeing on himself. We were bathing him about once a week because the smell gets to be a bit much. Is this normal? When do they start to lift their legs to pee? Is this just a normal puppy smell that he will outgrow? It starts to transfer to our furniture and carpet so i feel like when we walk into our family room i can smell it. I have done the wet wash cloth wipe down and also an all natural deodorizing spray too but to no avail. What other things can we do to help with the smell? We chose a V because of their wonderful temperment with children, high intelligence and that they don't have that "doggy smell". The breeder we got him from had 4 grown V's and you wouldn't even known he had dogs because there was no odor. But our boy is stinky. Other than the smell he is the biggest sweet heart and best friends with our daughter! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

If he smells like pee, he is probably peeing on himself. 

Our boy lifts his leg, but somehow manages to get pee on himself pretty often. Since he was a pup, every single time he goes out, he gets his paws wiped down when he comes in. And by feet, I mean his paws and his chest and his stomach. It's annoying, but we love him anyway.  I do think he's gotten a lot less pee on himself as he's matured, but it is still the policy to wipe his paws every time.

We just use a series of washable rags, but if that doesn't do the trick a wet rag or wet wipes would be needed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Fergy used to pee on his leg... regularly! It just seemed to be right in his line of fire. I had to wash his front leg off routinely to keep him from smelling. It is easier than a bath.
I used a spray bottle and a small towel, or just a damp rag. 
Your pup may be getting it on his feet... They are easy to clean also after the pup comes inside. My Pearl is a female, and squats, but her puddle often runs down hill under one of her paws, she sometimes needs a foot wash also.


----------

